# how is a half wall indicated on blueprints



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

It's usually indicated with a numbered reference. Generally, the area is "circled" with a line, to a reference title. 
Example: Wall type 1, 2, 3, 4, etc...This reference is listed on a seperate sheet that shows "wall details", or "wall construction details", or "wall types".

Then, on that other plan sheet, the reference title is listed again, with the corresponding wall profile or elevation shown in greater detail, with more description.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Many architects will specifically call out walls of unusual heights right on the plan where the wall is shown as well.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Have seen it done both ways and it's nice to have it right there on the plan page when you're actually building the walls. Not as much searching for details while you're striving for production.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Nothing I hate more than CAD draftsmen and architects that insist on referencing everything with a number instead of doing the normal "double 2x10's at 16"oc" or "4'-6" tall wall", etc. You have to then go to the index of number to see what it means. On commercial plans it can make you want to tear your hair out.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

AMEN to that!!


----------

